# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  D-DILD; Daydream Induced Lucid Dream.

## WaltersDreams

Hello, forumers. Tonight, I am here to discuss a trick I have been using for the past few nights.

I call it D-DILD. It involves forming a daydream with a dreamsign as you attempt to sleep, though is very much easier when you're tired.
For people with great visualisation skills, this could possibly work wonders.

This is how I've done it, so far.

First, lay in bed and pick your most common dreamsign or favourite daydream character. I had chosen the Cobra Unit during my attempt, as I had read a great Fanfiction called "The Joy of Battle" and couldn't stop thinking about it. Visualise this being or location. The more detailed, the better.

Observe the dreamscene in great detail, and have the DS is nearby, so you remember your intentions while you fall asleep. More importantly, TAKE YOUR TIME. If you rush, which is tempting, you risk engaging your mind too much when you start interacting with your scene.

Once your scene is stable , let the DS interact with you or the dreamscene on its own. Do not engage it, yet.

Begin thinking of sounds until you're having audio hallucinations or similar.

Finally, begin interacting with the DS lazily  as you let your mind become distant from your body.

When you feel the daydream tries to take over by controlling your surroundings, and even yourself, you are close to or have already entered the dream.
At this stage, I attempt to speak. If I hear myself, I am confidant that I am in a dream.
The hardest part is maintaining control over the daydream as you sleep, but it gets easier every time.

If you give this a shot, I would love to hear about it!

Don't "correct" my spelling, as I write in Queen's English, which is technically the proper way to spell.

----------


## OneUp

Hey, I like the technique. You should check out a thread *Oreo* originally created on this exact technique a while back. He talks about this exactly and "advanced daydreaming".

----------


## WaltersDreams

Moy Bog, I hadn't noticed that thread.

So much for having a good idea .

----------


## OneUp

> Moy Bog, I hadn't noticed that thread.
> 
> So much for having a good idea .



Hey no big deal WaltersDreams, its still good that you created a technique before you even came across it!  :smiley:

----------

